# Be careful



## Tom G (Sep 26, 2004)

Early last week a member (bigbassin07)and i talked on here.I asked when he was going to be at the Rock and we could meet. He said he dont meet people cuz you dont know what they are like. So then he sent me a private message asking me if I wanted to share spots , I give him one then he would give me one. I said ok. Well i gave him a spot ( a average one ) and when he was sure he knew where i ment he stopped sending me messages. So becareful if you chat with him. I sent him 3 messages asking for a reply and have not heard from him.


----------



## flattiesinohio (Sep 30, 2007)

that my friend is why i dont share my spots to much but to tell you the truth my #1 spot is in my back yard on the muskingum river and if they think they can get past the dog and ol'lady they are more then welcome to fish there.....hahahaha......but if they ask nicely and promise to bring the drink i can send the ol'lady shoppin and chain the dog up....lol....but on the real note here that guy needs to live up to his word and give up a spot or just stop asking for a spot and find them on his own


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

Thanks for the heads up Tom. You don't normally hear about that sort of thing happening here. Seems pointless when you stop to think about it.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Sharing spots is fine. Maybe he hasn't gotten back with you yet, or maybe you're right... You never know.

I would hope that folks are up front and honest about sharing info. Just have to get to know folks better. Personally, if I can help someone catch fish, I will. I may not give my best spots away, but I'll put folks on the path at least to catching. After I get to know folks better, I may take them to the spots personally. It's the least I can do, as lots and LOTS of folks have done the same for me.


----------



## amorican (Oct 18, 2006)

BIgbassin07 
Member 
Last Activity: 10-29-2007 11:27 PM 


...the plot thickens.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

I didn't check his last activity... I guess I didn't think it was that big of a deal.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Tom G said:


> Early last week a member (bigbassin07)and i talked on here.I asked when he was going to be at the Rock and we could meet. He said he dont meet people cuz you dont know what they are like. So then he sent me a private message asking me if I wanted to share spots , I give him one then he would give me one. I said ok. Well i gave him a spot ( a average one ) and when he was sure he knew where i ment he stopped sending me messages. So becareful if you chat with him. I sent him 3 messages asking for a reply and have not heard from him.


maybe hes out fishing your spot.lol, just kidding. i hope its just a mix up,but thanks for the heads up. if you want to fish my spots, ill have to show you. 15 miles out is pretty far


----------



## Stoshu (Nov 6, 2004)

Tom,

Hopefully, there was some type of mix-up (timing, work, etc...). If not, then lesson learned. But remember, the majority of the members are not like that. We are always happy to reciprocate information.

PS...tell us *all* of your hot spots...we'll post people at each to see if he shows up...


----------



## CoolWater (Apr 11, 2004)

I just sent ya one of my Steelhead spots to make up for that guy being a jerk.


----------



## NUM1FIRE (Nov 12, 2005)

i would call that a leasson learned. if that was me i wouldnt of sent him a pm with one of my spots. and i agree not everyone on here is like that. and on my end i offered a open seat for this past weekend on the ohio river and i had someone send me a message asking how far i was from cleveland and what i was going to be fishing for. and to me it sounded like they wanted to go. so i sent them a message telling them what i would be fishing for and also asked them what they wanted to fish for. i sent my message on 10-27-07 and never receieved one back and their last activity was today at 11:50 am so i know they got my message. so i call it a lesson learned for the later on. and i have met a few people on here and none of them are crazy or at least that i know of lol


----------



## BIgbassin07 (Jul 12, 2007)

hha nice to know that im a student and dont have time to sit on here all day but now i see how people are on here im definately not sharing my info with a poor 30 yr old MAN who cries about a kid who has school work and cant go on here day and night ....shame you all jump to conclusion


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

u should still follow your agreement. dont blame school on something that could of taken u 30 seconds to reply once u got the message.


----------



## Janus (Jul 26, 2006)

Man none of my business and really don't care too much. But look at your post history Bigbassin 95&#37; of them are question about where to fish at a river, lake etc...do the work, take a walk, cast a line. It's all part of the fun of fishing and good excercise...these guys hold their spots pretty sacred, so get out and find your own, then maybe you can answer some of the questions that you've asked in your last 40 posts when someone else asks...
I'm 35 and poor, well like maybe lower middle class if such a thing still exists...so take it with a grain of salt.
Janus


----------



## NUM1FIRE (Nov 12, 2005)

and how long did it take u to post that bigbassin07? and u havent been on here since last week and they have school during the week and on weekends now 24/7 ? man am i getting old, school has really changed. like a few have said call it a lesson learned and go to his profile and click on ignore and u wont have to worry about bigbassin07 anymore


----------



## twelve-volt-man (Jan 18, 2007)

somebody tries to help you out by giving you information that you were too lazy to go and find out yourself, and you come back with a reply like that? grow up.


----------



## BIgbassin07 (Jul 12, 2007)

considering the place he gave was one i new about anyways...makes no sense to give one back.....and you guys trying to pick a fight over a fish... dont tell me to grow up look in the mirror pal


----------



## NUM1FIRE (Nov 12, 2005)

and that was a reason not to send him a message back? sounds good to me problem solved


----------



## guppygill (May 8, 2004)

BigBass, you are the number one reason I and others don't share spots. Obviously you are too young and too immature to understand. You should have given him at least a response, maybe he did not know you knew about that spot already! Everyone on here has been young before, starting out fishing, asking questions, but I would say the majority of the guys on here took info with respect and are now giving info out because we were all in your shoes. Instead of asking for spots, ask if someone needs a fishing partner for the day and go with them to their spot and learn to fish and look for your own spots.


----------



## Steel Cranium (Aug 22, 2005)

I don't generally share spots that are 'off the beaten path' unless streamside or via PM with someone who I have fished with. I shared a "sort of" public spot on the old site, only to find the poster (who doesn't post here anymore to the best of my knowledge) provide exact directions to the spot along with pictures. This is a spot that's close to being posted at times due to folks littering and tearing up the roadside access. Putting it out for all to see caused a major bump in folks fishing there for the next couple of weeks, to the point of not having anywhere to park during the morning hours. One tore up the some of the property to the point where they nearly closed the area and posted it.

Best way to share spots is streamside. If you want to show someone a good area, make 'em work for it a bit. Use two cars and walk from one access to the other. Lets you cover more water while showing off some nice areas in the stretch.

I was thinking about posting a picture of the 'liquidsoap' hole, but thought better of it...


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

I would just be waiting at the spot you gave him and take out his knees.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Bigbassin, I think I defended your position and called it a misunderstanding...  

Fishing spots are a touchy subjecty for lots of folks. If you knew of that spot, then tell the guy you knew of it, or tell him a public-ish spot you knew of, then it's no big deal. Doesn't take a lot of time at all, it's just a matter of courtesy, that's all.

There's no reason to get upset here... It was just a time issue that is being turned into some sort of feeling someone was taken advantage of. And with the spots you guys are talking about, which I don't know, but doesn't sound like you're too concerned, it's really not a big deal.

Life is way to short for this...


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

wheres the moderators? just ban the bass guy for being a loser and not owning up to his promise? he admitted he asked and didn't share. I say ban him or ignore him or take out his knees


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

i once got burned on a trade a hunt for a perch fishing day fully paid for ,never even got a pm about a hunt day?


----------



## Tom G (Sep 26, 2004)

99.9% of the people on here are very friendly, there are just a few that are just takers . I have learned alot from you guys. I think enough has been said about this and i hope we have all learned from it. For now Im going fishing .


----------



## HawgHunter (Apr 13, 2004)

Your word on here has to mean something BigBassin. You asked for A spot and you got one. You didnt keep your word and I'm sure it will be a cold day before anyone else on here gives you another spot to try. Whereas if you had kept your word then people would have been more willing to share. If you thought that he was going to give you his best spot after 1 PM then you havent been around long enough. You only share that information with people you KNOW that you can trust to keep it secret and return the favor. Just think of how much info you will miss out on by not following through with what you said you would do.

Scott


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

I have found some people are always asking for spots or advice but seldom give it. "I'm taking my brother, relative fishing" kind of thing. 
But when you ask for recipocation, forget it or they make you feel like 
$%* for asking.
I PM alot of places I know of to people, two which has PM'd me results and the same two give me places they posted without me even asking them.
I'll pretty much give them two anyplace I know of including the GPS coordinates of my personal crappie condos.
Others, well, I live and learn and will no longer help them out. 
See some people are takers. The others know what goes around, comes around.


----------



## FishON32 (Jun 26, 2006)

Well it looks like the last time anyone will answer any of your questions to help you out BIgbassin07. Way to burn your bridges buddy.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

here i have circled all of the spots on this map that are good fishing i have caught tons of fish here

feel free to print it out and take it to the field


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

BIgbassin07 said:


> hha nice to know that im a student and dont have time to sit on here all day but now i see how people are on here im definately not sharing my info with a poor 30 yr old MAN who cries about a kid who has school work and cant go on here day and night ....shame you all jump to conclusion


man, thats too bad..


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

I was sort of wondering where to go this weekend, it's on now!!!


----------



## Skarfer (Jan 27, 2006)

That must be the difference between me and the average joe. I've got NO problem giving someone my "hot" spots.........if someone catches some decent fish - then I am just as happy for them as I would be to catch them myself.

I've helped out a couple of guys - both on here and on another bass site - when they asked for help at Salt Fork for an upcoming tourney. I usually spend every weekend at Salt Fork during the summer fishing (we've got a camper we leave down there)........

If anyone wants help at either Salt Fork or Portage Lakes - don't hesitate to shoot me a message and I'll offer up whatever info I've got........


----------



## mirrocraft mike (Mar 17, 2006)

I'm with ya Snake69 
Not only did fishingful tell his fav. lakes he circled the exact spot. Dude those spots will be fished out before the weekend  Man you should have never of posted that  Maps in hand and I'm running out the door

That was a good one FF


----------



## fishon (Apr 20, 2004)

got any GPS numbers to go along with that detailed contour map???

LOL


classic........

thanks for makin me laugh today fellas..... its been a long week.....


FRank


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

detailed gps numbers








some one told me where #11 was but i allready knew but went ahead and added it anyways


----------



## paintED (Mar 8, 2007)

I cant resist the temptation of comment. but when I first read this post the first thing i did was went back and read all of his posts and it the majority of them are asking for spots and tips. I will be the first to admit that this sight is a tool that we all share. the key word is share,whether its spots , some insight on patterns or just life in general ,sometimes not even anything to do with fishing.one of the thoughts i had was " geez i bet this kid (cuz i figured he was young) is compiling a hell of a list of tactics and hot spots. I wonder if he is putting together some sort of HOT LIST of spots and tactics for sale."i like a little hint once in awhile but is'nt it the thrill of the chase that makes it so challenging? I've heard the saying.. "Its as easy as catchn fish in a barrell." Maybe someone can tell him where that barrell is. I'd mutch rather get skunked and know I did it on my own. I bet he's one of those kids who gets the cheat codes for his video games too.that was my 2 sense.

headn for moggy , gonna see how the crappie are doing. I will post my results.if i do good maybe i will let you guys know where I fished , pm me and we can trade spots.


----------



## BuckeyeFisherman (Mar 27, 2007)

I'm a full time student at Ohio State with a job. I'm lucky if I get out once a month. But does that allow me to PM everyone on here and ask for their favorite spots too?! (please say yes... PLEASE SAY *YES*!)

Anyway, I roam different bodies of water and catch a few fish here and there. On the other hand, I've been skunked too many times to count on my fingers and toes. Like you guys have been saying, "It's about the thrill of the hunt". 

Buy yourself a nice pair of waders (if you don't have access to a boat), switch up your approach, and go out and explore a bit more--you'll find your honey hole.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

BIgbassin07 said:


> considering the place he gave was one i new about anyways...makes no sense to give one back.....and you guys trying to pick a fight over a fish... dont tell me to grow up look in the mirror pal


 
And he was suppose to know that you knew about the spot he was giving u.


----------



## Agent47 (Jun 27, 2006)

fishingful said:


> detailed gps numbers
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DANGIT FISHING

Im at GPS number 4 on rt 70 as I type this and I havent caught a thing..as a matter of fact I dont see any water...hmmm

PAINTED
I take offense, I get cheat codes all the time for my game stations..... LOL
as a matter of fact I just did for Probassin.... MAN WHAT A WHALE I CAUGHT AFTER THAT.. BTW XBOX360 if anyone wants the code..Ooops is that a hot spot, I have em for the game..{ lake okechobee} RFLAO

Now as for the tisk for tat.
Hot spots, GPS units, internet, word of mouth, fishfinder units.... Eghhhh I dont know. Big. I always try and see both sides of the story before making judgement because I HAVE MAJORLY screwed up in my life and made more mistakes than everybody in this forum put together but I am gonna say there was a better way to handle this than what was presented. As soon as you read his PM I would have at least stated you have a full night with personal issues or school work and when you have more time here soon you will pass along the promised info.. heck you could have just said thank you , let me get back to ya in a few.... then definatly followed through.
I know this forum isnt the swiss family robinson but I feel in general we are all decent people and respect follows fisherpeople as a general rule.. maybe this is just a learning curve for both parties involved and down the road the better response will be held.


----------



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

Skarfer,

I will probably take some slack for this, but there was a previous thread that mentioned it. Sharing bass spots is much different than steelhead spots. Not that one type of fishing is harder than the other, but you're comparing apples and oranges.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

I posted this somewhere else, but I feel compelled to share this crappie hot spot. Chaunc and I hit Shenango Lake in PA today and this was by far the most productive spot...








Full report, with pics, in the OUT OF STATE reports area


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

I don't mind debating the decision to give spots or not, heck, it's what the site is all about. Just don't resort to personal attacks or the like and it'll all be fine.

If at some point, the author of this thread would like it closed, all he needs to do is ask...


----------



## Sluggo (Aug 30, 2004)

I have been given spots by a couple of people on this site. Lewzer and Archman to name two who freely gave me PM's with specific helpful information. I just wanted to thank them again for their help. Some times it is not possible for the other person to give spots back. For instance, I am from Southern Ohio and have only been fishing here a couple of seasons now and I am still learning a lot and really don't have a 'spot' to speak of. I could offer a two year old 'spot' in Southeastern Ohio but most guys up here in N.E. Ohio would not be interested in it. I do troll alot, scanning my depth finder trying to learn the lake structure, etc. Anyway, thanks to all of you who have made me a better sportsman and please don't give up on helping others because of one or two who use the information without gratitude, respect, or are unwilling to help you back.


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

Big Daddy said:


> I posted this somewhere else, but I feel compelled to share this crappie hot spot. Chaunc and I hit Shenango Lake in PA today and this was by far the most productive spot...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought I was the only person who knew of that spot Good one BD!!!


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Your school excuse is really weak. I'm not one of the 30 bunch, try doubling that plus a bit more so I figure I have heard about every excuse anyone can offer about not being able to get off their butt and do some looking on their own. Befor you start telling me about how pressed you are for time, I'll tell you that I had a 6 hour a night job while in high school and a 4 hour a night while in college. Somehow, I managed to go out on Sundays and fish, finding places on my own and sometimes with help volunteered by others like in their 30's. I never went to one of their places without them or shared it with others that were plain old too lazy to do it on their own. MaYbe some day those that expect others to do their work for them will grow up into the man they should be rather than the childish example they portray through their actions and comments. Good luck as you stumble down the road of Life.


----------



## CatmanOne (May 16, 2007)

After reading all of these posts, I have but one thing to say. I love Ohio Game Fishing.


----------



## seapro (Sep 25, 2007)

Big Daddy - I think you were fishing my spot! I was on that lake and when I left I forgot to take my marker! Looks exactly like where I was fishing!


----------



## MadMac (May 2, 2005)

I know that spot too BigDaddy. Every time I see a marker on a lake like that I move in and catch fish. Works every time. lol


----------



## guppygill (May 8, 2004)

You guys with the maps and the markers............now you guys are funny, made this post a lot more pleasant


----------



## Spinnerbait (Jun 26, 2005)

Just one note on Tom G. I am sure he wished he was in his 30's again, he is a class act like so many others on this site. Tom helped me on an out of state lake this past summer that my family and I were going to for the first time. I mean spots, baits, times, tactics ect.. he even gave me his cell to call in case I had any questions once I was there. Thanks again Tom, and dont let some school kid get to you, what comes around goes around.


----------



## BuckeyeFisherman (Mar 27, 2007)

Shortdrift said:


> Good luck as you stumble down the road of Life.


I like that one.

On a side note, how are the walleye and crappie biting on Mosquito? I'll be home from Columbus this weekend and want to try my luck... Anyone need a fishing partner?


----------



## Tom G (Sep 26, 2004)

Spinnerbait
Trout season is heating up,if you want to meet sometime(during the week) let me know. Also I DON'T want to be in my 30's cuz I'd still have 35 more yrs to work,and I LOVE retirement.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

Agent47 said:


> DANGIT FISHING
> 
> Im at GPS number 4 on rt 70 as I type this and I havent caught a thing..as a matter of fact I dont see any water...hmmm


its a seasonal spot 


guppygill said:


> You guys with the maps and the markers............now you guys are funny, made this post a lot more pleasant


i try 


i think its a live and learn type of thing i will give out a spot that i am never going to fish again but i have spots where too much pressure on that area will make the fish in that area dissapeer so i keep them to myself but they are by no stretch of the imagination are they my 'secret" spots i know others that fish them but they respect the fissery 

i just keep things general like the perch are biting out of fairport in the fall crappies in the willows in the spring at westbranch readears in portagelakes in the fall go find them i sent you in the general direction

seems this happens every year with the steel run,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,go to the river and walk around and cast the best part of fishing for me is being on the water or the trail to get to a spot i am not so much of a park and fish kinda guy some of my best days fishing i dident catch 1 fish it was the experience that keeps me coming back for more some people want to be hand fed and thats fine thats what charters are for but i also think thats whats wrong in this "i want it now" world we live in


----------



## Skarfer (Jan 27, 2006)

archman said:


> Skarfer,
> 
> I will probably take some slack for this, but there was a previous thread that mentioned it. Sharing bass spots is much different than steelhead spots. Not that one type of fishing is harder than the other, but you're comparing apples and oranges.



Archman - I didn't see anywhere on this thread where it was discussed what type of fish they were swapping spots for - so how was I supposed to know they were fishing for steelies??

I've never fished for steelies, but I can assure you there's guys that get burnt up real bad if you are fishing their "hot" bass spots...........

My point is that I'll freely give away hot spots and hell, I'll even tell you what I use to catch them on. Doesn't mean you'll catch anything - there are SO many items that factor into these spots - time of day, weather, PRESENTATION............so what works for one guy, might not work for another.

Like I said before - I've got NO idea what steelhead fishing entails........so if it's that much different from any other fishing - I apologize for my ignorance.


I'll leave you guys with this thought:

*LIFE IS TOO SHORT..............CHALK IT UP AS AN EXPERIENCE AND GET OVER IT.*


----------



## marshal45 (Mar 8, 2007)

Hey Bigbassin07, instead of making excuses just apologize and I still think you owe Tom G a spot. When I was in college (9 yrs ago) so I am close to that 30 something I ran a trucking company for 55 hours a week, got married, and bought a house and still found time to hunt and fish. Oh by the way I graduated in 4 years with honors. Now I run my own business and have plenty of time for the outdoors. Own up to your wrongdoing and buy Tom G a beer.


----------



## Steel Cranium (Aug 22, 2005)

Skarfer said:


> Like I said before - I've got NO idea what steelhead fishing entails........so if it's that much different from any other fishing - I apologize for my ignorance.


The big deal about spots and steelhead fishing is due to crowds. Within the past ten years, the number of folks fishing steelhead has greatly increased while the available public property has decreased. Much of the "non posted" private property where one could fish without being run out is now being posted due to the number of folks using their property and/or access. With an increase of people comes a better chance of one that does not respect the property (littering, public urination, tearing up the area, etc.) as well as just the degrading of the streamside area due to the increase of traffic, sportsmanlike or otherwise.

Doing the legwork and time to find a spot where the fishing may be good without the crowds is a great thing to have. Folks who advertise these explicit spots in a very public forum are the ones often causing the increase in traffic. Much of the aggravation for those who have been doing this for a while is when someone who is told about one of these spots without doing the legwork does the public posting, especially in private but not posted property. We have lost some very nice access in the lower grand river due to crowds and littering.


----------



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

Sorry Skarfer, I assumed you knew it was referring to steelhead. Don't get me wrong, most don't want to share their honey holes. But like SC said, the biggest difference is crowds. If I am bass fishing and see someone fishing one of my better spots, I just move on to the next, and most do the same. But with steelies, guys will crowd you out like there is no tomorrow.


----------



## Skarfer (Jan 27, 2006)

Dang - sounds like if I ever take up steelie fishing, I'd better be packin! HAHAH!!!!

So you're saying it's kinda like that show on the discovery channel with all the boats vying for a good spot and crashing into one another, but only it's on land and with people????


----------



## Steel Cranium (Aug 22, 2005)

Skarfer said:


> So you're saying it's kinda like that show on the discovery channel with all the boats vying for a good spot and crashing into one another, but only it's on land and with people????


You can think of it that way on weekend mornings. Finding the spots that aren't known by the masses is a good thing to have. Another option is to fish the less crowded times (like weekday afternoons, during browns games, etc.). As the popularity increases and public land decreases, the days of having a hole to yourself are in the past.

It's sort of like fishing the tappen (or a few other MWCD lakes) bridges this time of year for saugeyes. The fish are there, and so are the crowds.


----------



## Agent47 (Jun 27, 2006)

Steel Cranium said:


> It's sort of like fishing the tappen (or a few other MWCD lakes) bridges this time of year for saugeyes. The fish are there, and so are the crowds.


So essentually Sea World didnt have a half bad idea years ago.

However instead of trout they should just dump steels, bass and maybe a few others in a lil pond and let us fight over a spot to dump our line.....


----------



## amorican (Oct 18, 2006)

i realize this is a little off topic....but..

i made my way down to the grand for the first time yesterday. no idea what i was doing...but i thought i'd give it a shot. of course, i got skunked, but i was more turned off by the amount of garbage....disgarded line, hook packages, etc. littering the banks. and...again, i'm a total newb to steelheading...but i walked down the river and found a more secluded spot. two gents walked right up on the opposite bank, said hello, and started fishing right in front of me - 20 to 30 feet away from me, one up river, and one down. they coulda gone anywhere else as far as i could see. not to mention they had waders and i did not.

i'm not even sure i'm going to bother trying again.

i'm not even sure what my point is....maybe it's - give a guy some breathing room. and for the love of god, if you birdnest your reel, would it kill you to take the garbage home and throw it in the trash there?

slobs.


----------



## Steel Cranium (Aug 22, 2005)

It's all in the percentages. More folks fishing. More slobs. But, more slobs make a bigger impact. Add a greater quantity of fish, and the slob percentage increases. I personally carry a kitchen drawstring bag or a 5-gallon bucket when fishing minnows for trash. I typically have no problem filling it.

The folks fishing in your spot happens more each year as more folks show up streamside. I have fished in very close quarters with folks that I know and/or are all fishing the same method (casting stuff, drifting, fly, etc.) and have no problem. It's the guys that barge in casting spoons over drifting lines or making long drifts over other guys that cause the problems. 

I try to learn enough out of the way spots and/or fish non-popular times of the day/week to avoid the crowds. Every creek and river that runs into Erie receives some steelhead. The stocked tribs (rocky, grand, chagrin, vermilion, conneaut) get more fish and crowds. Fish somewhere other than the stocked five to find less fish, but also less fisherman.


----------



## amorican (Oct 18, 2006)

Steel Cranium said:


> Fish somewhere other than the stocked five to find less fish, but also less fisherman.


there's a place near me that i think i'm gonna hit more often - it's called Heinen's.


----------



## Linux5021 (May 29, 2004)

Isnt this over yet.......


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Linux5021 said:


> Isnt this over yet.......


Not with Big Daddy posting my best spot.


----------



## Lokt (Feb 17, 2007)

I think 07's prob is his conception of fishing which indicates a lack of knowledge/fishing savy. So many novices believe that all one need to know is "the spot". If only it were that easy. Sure, there's gonna be seasonal patterns and they're not hard to find, just look for the crowds. Causeway crappie fishing is a good example of these types of patterns. However, these patterns are generally, well actually, nearly always very shortlived. 
07, I would suggest using your comp as a research tool in order to understand how fish relate to weather and water conditions, structural and cover elements, as well as learning bait presentation. Fishing is not rocket science. 
I assume from your post that your shore fishing. This is usually tough sledding and quite frankly, good shore spots are a rare bird. If a good, easily accessible pattern developes, most of the free world allready knows about it. This of course means, crowded conditions consisting mainly of folks who have little or no clue. So crossed lines, inconsiderate morons, etc are likely to be what you'll find there.
As mentioned, catching numbers of quality fish from shore is gonna be very tough to do on a consistant basis.
These forums are no magic bullitt. They may provide a general overview, but the fact is, many if not most forum members are novices just like yourself.
Do your own legwork, research. You'll be far better off.


----------



## Tom G (Sep 26, 2004)

LOKT
Very good statement. Now i hope we can end this thing already. I think he has got the picture now


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

OK Tom G. I'll take your request to heart...  

Thread officially closed. Now, let's go fishing!


----------

